# Linux sous virtual pc ?



## Pierremm2003 (30 Août 2003)

Bonjour. 
Existe-t-il quelque part des images disques linux pour virtual PC ?  

J'ai installé KDE via x11 et fink sur une autre machine. Tout fonctionne très bien mais je préfère ne pas l'installer sur mon iMac (G3 500). 
Je  ne connais pas grand chose à UNIX et 1- j'ai peur de polluer mon beau système qui marche nickel. 2- j'ai besoin de switcher rapidement d'un os à l'autre...
Possédant virtual pc (5 - win 98 ) je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour faire fonctionner linux dessous. 
Mes recherches ne m'ont pas mené bien loin, surtout sur des pages de bidouilleurs trop ardues pour moi, qui plus est concernant VPC 4. 

Pour la vitesse, je ne suis pas trop regardant, et une image disque virtual pc est bien pratique en cas de réinstallation nécessaire. 
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

Avant que Microsoft ne rachete Connextix, il y a vait une distribution de VPC avec Linux préinstallé... A savoir si ca se trouve encore... Hum... A voir... Sinon il m'est d'avis que si tu télécharges une version standard pour Windows tu ne dois pas avoir de peine une fois gravée à l'installer sur VPC...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Avant que Microsoft ne rachete Connextix, il y a vait une distribution de VPC avec Linux préinstallé... A savoir si ca se trouve encore... Hum... A voir... Sinon il m'est d'avis que si tu télécharges une version standard pour Windows tu ne dois pas avoir de peine une fois gravée à l'installer sur VPC...



Il existait plusieurs version de VirtualPC (Linux, Dos, etc.) avant que Microsoft le rachète à Connectix. Il ne subsistera que la version Windows.


----------



## Pierremm2003 (30 Août 2003)

Bien. C'est parti pour la bidouille. Je télécharge Red Hat (je crois que c'était la distribution fournie avec vpc) puis tenterai de créer un linux virtuel  Si ça marche, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

c'est vrai que ça serait génial une image VPC de linux, téléchargeable, et directement utilisable... ça serait même excellent!!!


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il existait plusieurs version de VirtualPC (Linux, Dos, etc.) avant que Microsoft le rachète à Connectix. Il ne subsistera que la version Windows.



Destockage à Apple Expo ?


----------



## Pierremm2003 (1 Septembre 2003)

Ça a marché tout seul 
Ou presque, mais par manque d'attention...

J'ai donc téléchargé les 3 images disques  de Red hat 9 (1,72 Go quand même).
Après, c'est plutôt simple, il faut créer un nouveau pc virtuel, le démarrer, booter à partir de l'image disque #1 et suivre les indications... 2h d'installation plus tard... quelques paramètres à préciser (écran, clavier, souris, mémoire vidéo - j'ai laissé les valeurs par défaut -) redémarrer, et voilà !



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça serait génial une image VPC de linux, téléchargeable, et directement utilisable... ça serait même excellent!!!



Et bien, l'image disque, dans une configuration "bureau) pèse 2,5 Go toute seule, qui plus est, vu que certains paramètres doivent être définis dès l'install, c'est mieux de télécharger directement la distrib linux pc...

A l'usage. C'est plus lent que win98 sur ma machine, sans doute parce que les "additions" virutal pc ne peuvent pas être installées. Je crois qu'elles accélèrent pas mal l'émulation.

Le seul souci pour l'instant c'est que la connexion ne fonctionne pas, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

oui mais tu dis toi même qu'il faut 2h d'install et que ta connexion ne marche pas, que c'est lent... imagine une belle distrib, pleinement fonctionnelle, même si ça fait 2,5Go c'est cool!


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il existait plusieurs version de VirtualPC (Linux, Dos, etc.) avant que Microsoft le rachète à Connectix. Il ne subsistera que la version Windows.



Il y a toujours Virtual PC pour Dos 2000 puisque je l'ai et qui marche très bien . Elle est appellée Standalone aux USA.
Je te laisse le lien sur la page du sujet dédié Virtual PC. L'installation s'est passée on ne peut plus facilement comme l'expliquaient les journalistes de SVMMac puisque j'avais VPC 4.02 avec W98 SE:
Sujet dédié Virtual PC 

Essai SVMMac VPC 6


----------



## capdefra (26 Septembre 2003)

La nouvelle version de VirtualPC (la version 6.1) existe aussi sans Windows et elle vaut nettement moins cher;elle permet d'installer n'importe quel systeme donc forcement aussi Linux(je n'ai pas encore essaye mais je l'avais fait avec Virtual PC 4 et 5 sans Pb sauf une grande lenteur=idem Windows!).Mais je rejoins les commentaires ci dessusourquoi installer un Linux tres lent alors qu'on peut en avoir un bon et rapide totalement fonctionnel sur un iMac.Pour ma part j'ai Mandrake 9.1 sur un iMac 333 (avec 256 Mo de Ram)et un  iMac 500 (avec 640 Mo de Ram) et ca fonctionne tres bien (en complement bien sur de Mac OS X(versio 10.2.8 depuis hier) et Mac OS 9.2.2.J'ai meme fait une petite partition d'echange entre  les deux mondes (Linux et Mac OS) au format HFS (et non HFS+) pour travailler sur des fichiers avec des logiciels Mac ou Linux.Sur les deux machines mon disque fait 20 Go (mais plus c'est mieux).Le seul Pb est la lecture des CD audio  qui ne fonctionne que sur l'iMac 333 (qui n'a qu'un lecteur de CD) et pas sur l'iMac 500 qui a un graveur, ce qui pose un pb pour le moment insoluble pour moi (et d'autres).
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

capdefra a dit:
			
		

> et pas sur l'iMac 500 qui a un graveur, ce qui pose un pb pour le moment insoluble pour moi (et d'autres).
> Franck CAPDEVILLE



Réponse à ton problème sur ce forum


----------



## http (4 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

je reprends un peu ce thread tombé dans l'anonymat depuis un bon moment.
J'ai donc VPC 7 installé sur mon Powerbook 17" 1.67 GHz 1 Go RAM.

Y a-t-il maintenant une image de Linux (quelque soit la distribution), téléchargeable quelque part, et qui s'installe sans souci sous VPC 7 ? L'idéal serait qu'elle soit directement exploitable et fonctionnelle à la fin de l'installation: connexion Internet, etc...

Cela relève-t-il du fantasme ou est-ce du domaine du réel ?


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

http a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je reprends un peu ce thread tombé dans l'anonymat depuis un bon moment.
> J'ai donc VPC 7 installé sur mon Powerbook 17" 1.67 GHz 1 Go RAM.
> ...


je serais tenté de dire fantasme.
Je viens d'installer une débian stable sur VPC....C'est chiant car pas d'internet, donc pas d'apt get, donc rien n'es possible.Car quand on connait les débian stable, sans internet, c'est cramé...


----------



## http (5 Février 2006)

Je m'en doutais un peu.
J'ai essayé d'installer la dernière distribution Ubuntu sous VPC 7 -> plantage de l'install au milieu  

J'oublie donc définitivement ce fantasme


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

Pareil...plantage au milieu de l'install mais d'une Kubuntu cette fois...


----------



## olof (5 Février 2006)

J'ai essayé vite fait avec un liveCD qui trainait (Knoppix, je crois), l'accès à internet n'est pas un problème !!!


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

Hum..Moi j'ai essayer avec nu liveCd knoppix et pas d'internet..
Remarque ca m'éttonne pas trop d'un Knoppix. Mais avec une debian stable, enfin les debian installé en général c'est plus chaud.


----------



## olof (5 Février 2006)

Heu, je veux pas dire de bêtises, mais il me semble que Knoppix est basé du Debian, non ???

Suite aux messages précédents, je suis en train de téléchargé Ubuntu (pas kubuntu). J'essayerai ça ce soir...


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

oui oui c'est debian.mais live c'est different.Ca marche sur un Cd et pas sur un disque dur virtuel sous virtual Pc


----------



## Anabys (5 Février 2006)

Testé ya quelques temps avec la mandriva 2006 sur vpc7: installation se déroule parfaitement, mais pas moyen de booter. J'ai pas trop cherché non plus. Je teste avec une suse, je vous tiens au courant si ça fonctionne.


----------



## olof (6 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui oui c'est debian.mais live c'est different.Ca marche sur un Cd et pas sur un disque dur virtuel sous virtual Pc


Tout à fait, mais si l'accès à internet fonctionne avec une version live, y'a pas de raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas avec une version non-live !


----------



## Anabys (6 Février 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Testé ya quelques temps avec la mandriva 2006 sur vpc7: installation se déroule parfaitement, mais pas moyen de booter. J'ai pas trop cherché non plus. Je teste avec une suse, je vous tiens au courant si ça fonctionne.



OpenSuse 10, ça fonctionne impec. Juste un petit pb pour définir les comptes utilisateur, à faire à la main (sur une vrai install, cela se fait au premier boot de l'ordi après install, mais ça ne fonctionne pas sous vpc).


----------



## .Steff (6 Février 2006)

ben j'aurais pensé que oui mais bon...C'est bizarre.C'est parce que c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends qu'une distrib live marche et pas une installable. 
c'est pour ca que le doute m'envahis soudain....
Bref si quelqu'un arrive a installer une débian sous VPC...


----------



## olof (6 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben j'aurais pensé que oui mais bon...C'est bizarre.C'est parce que c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends qu'une distrib live marche et pas une installable.
> c'est pour ca que le doute m'envahis soudain....
> Bref si quelqu'un arrive a installer une débian sous VPC...



Ben en fouillant un peu, j'ai vu que j'avais fait une install Debian et que ça tourne sans autres. Bon, ça date pas d'aujourd'hui, donc je ne sais plus comment on lance le setup réseau pour renseigner, entre autres, les adresses des serveurs DNS, la passerelle, histoire d'aller sur internet.

Là, je suis en train d'installer Ubuntu. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## olof (6 Février 2006)

Voilà, mon Ubuntu est installée, et internet fonctionne à merveille :


----------

